# Solar oven from recycled material



## Gottabenutz (May 11, 2010)

I recently found a metal box/cabinet with a glass door designed to be mounted on a wall; sorta like a medicine cabinet (but 6-8 inches deep). When laid flat and the glass door facing up, it will hold a baking sheet perfectly. Would this make a good solar oven if I paint all surfaces, except the glass, black and make sure there is no leaks for the hot air to escape? Or would I need more added to it to be a functioning oven. Thanks in advance for any tips/advice.


----------



## frank (Dec 16, 2008)

Get a sheet of polyiso foil backed insulation and some shiny foil tape. Cut pieces to fit all sides and use great stuff foam to "glue" the insulation to the sides. Reflectors on four sides, (kinda like a funnel) (use the tape to hold reflectors together) should help performance. Good luck! Let us all know how it goes!

I made one with 3/4 plywood and insulated baking sheets? It gets up to 230 if I keep the sun shining straight in.


----------



## Off Grid Rving (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a sun oven and I love it! I was just boiling water in it the other day with partly cloudy skies.


----------



## beewench (Mar 5, 2010)

Would an old ice chest with the insides painted black work do you think?

-=Sarah


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

I would set it in the sun and let it bake for a while until I was sure it was done off gasing before I put any food in it.


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

beewench said:


> Would an old ice chest with the insides painted black work do you think?
> 
> -=Sarah


Plastic or metal?

Some plastics can not withstand the high temperatures needed for cooking. I have an SOS (Solar Oven Society) sport oven that is made of plastic with foam insulation. 

All I could sugest is to take a hair blow dyer and see if the plastic softens when you heat it a little. If so than I don't think you would want to use it


----------

